# CC HITS FOR ANTLERLESS



## cklspencer (Jun 25, 2009)

Looks like they have started to hit cards for antlerless tags. 

06-25-2010 UTAH ANTLERLESS PERMIT SALT LA 45.00


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

I got hit today for $25. Now I need to wait and find out if it was deer or antelope.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I'll be damed,,,,,,my boy drew another cow permit!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

It looks like my Dad and I drew out for cow elk tags. *()* *()* *()* *()*


----------



## 3point (Nov 8, 2008)

Looks like I drew my Timpanogos late cow tag.


----------



## elk finder (Apr 29, 2010)

nothing yet . i will keep my fingers crossed i didnt get a tag last year.


----------



## cornerfinder (Dec 4, 2008)

nada


----------



## wishafish (Oct 10, 2008)

No charges on mine, hope it's not a sign


----------



## KAFO (Oct 17, 2007)

:O--O: Yea! I just did a little calculating and discovered a $45 pending charge!
Now ... does anyone know if it is typical to not draw your first choice in the antlerless lottery?
I've got 3 bonus points and put in for Deseret as first choice, followed by the first two Currant Creek hunts as 2 and 3.
Any way I'm happy, but it would be *really nice* to get the Deseret tag!


----------



## gunner76 (Apr 11, 2010)

i drew deseret last year with 3 points, so i'll bet you drew it. fun hunt


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

No charges here. Hope they will still show up. Three points and 3 of us put in together and still cant draw. I havent drawn my tag for 7 years. Havent drawn an anterless deer since 1997.


----------



## bwhntr13 (Oct 10, 2009)

$208 cc hit looks like I am hunting mooses for the first time had 4 points hopefully take her with the bow will see. Pretty stoked I am pretty sure its burnt fork/ north slope any one have that tag before


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

Somebody must want me to study harder in school. No hits yet.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Got one.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

1 Cow and 1 doe Prong....Not sure where  and waiting for another Prong hit. :O•-:


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

Elk on the late Oakley hunt AND Doe on Garrison.


----------



## TAK (Sep 9, 2007)

I think we drew two Books cow tags!


----------



## Bowdacious (Sep 16, 2007)

Mine got hit for the Ensign Ranches CWMU.......FUN!


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

nothing so far but were due for a dry year lol good luck and good hunting for all that drew tags


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

arty: Sweet a hit this morning for 45.00 I'm hunting cow elk! Has anyone ever drawn there second choice? If not Its the Echo WMA for me.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats to all on your tags.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Looks like the wifey will be hunting cow elk and doe antelope this year. Good chance to break in her new 257 WBY.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Nothin yet, still holding out hope!!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

how long will hits go on for? I'm getting worried


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Deseret for my daughter, Boulder for me
Might turn my tag back in, 1 cow is plenty


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

nothing yet for me...a little apprehensive, but if I don't get drawn then that'll free up my schedule to help my brother-in-law out in New Mexico...


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

:O•-: OOO°)OO CC got hit for $180...The 4 of us are going to Price for Cow Elk!!!


----------



## Chief Squatting Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

Grandpa and I are hunting cow elk. There will be no sweeter meet!!! Whoooo hoooo


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

Cow Moose Summit!!! :shock: I'm a lucky sucker.  

:EAT: Moose Steaks MMMMMMmmmmmm.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

BERG said:


> Cow Moose Summit!!! :shock: I'm a lucky sucker.
> 
> :EAT: Moose Steaks MMMMMMmmmmmm.


congrats on drawing your moose tag. How many points did it take you ?


----------



## BERG (Dec 4, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> congrats on drawing your moose tag. How many points did it take you ?


5 points going in.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

Nothing yet


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

bwhntr13 said:


> $208 cc hit looks like I am hunting mooses for the first time had 4 points hopefully take her with the bow will see. Pretty stoked I am pretty sure its burnt fork/ north slope any one have that tag before


allright, enough of the nonsense. give me back my tag! :lol: Hey congratulations on a really good draw!


----------



## gunner76 (Apr 11, 2010)

the boy drew late current creek 2 years in a row. i sure wish i had that kind of luck. hit for 45.00


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

BERG said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > congrats on drawing your moose tag. How many points did it take you ?
> ...


Cool.Thanks it looks like 4 or 5 point you get the tag. so farr


----------



## 4pointmuley (Sep 18, 2007)

One of us drew again this year for Wasatch Mountains West cow elk pending charge for $45.00.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

gunner76 said:


> i drew deseret last year with 3 points, so i'll bet you drew it. fun hunt


Maybe someone can explain this to me. I thought that the preference points system meant that tags went to people with the most points no matter what. There is no luck that can make someone with 0 points draw on an antlerless hunt where people that have more points are rejected. The reason I ask is that it took my dad, brother and I five bouns points to draw a deseret tag last year. If Gunner drew that same year with three it would seem to me that I should have drawn out at least the year before with four points. I'm just curious because my dad wants to take my mom up to deseret, but I am not willing to wait the six or seven years I assumed it would take to draw up there in order to go with them. Thanks in advance.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Maybe someone can explain this to me. I thought that the preference points system meant that tags went to people with the most points no matter what. There is no luck that can make someone with 0 points draw on an antlerless hunt where people that have more points are rejected. The reason I ask is that it took my dad, brother and I five bouns points to draw a deseret tag last year. If Gunner drew that same year with three it would seem to me that I should have drawn out at least the year before with four points. I'm just curious because my dad wants to take my mom up to deseret, but I am not willing to wait the six or seven years I assumed it would take to draw up there in order to go with them. Thanks in advance.


I have wondered about this with group applications.

Example: if there are 20 tags available and on drawing of the final tag then a group of 3 are drawn then will that group get kicked out because it would put the number of tags over the limit?

So Im guessing a single application have a better chance then a group application.


----------



## Beast (Apr 4, 2010)

I know some guys that put in for a out of state (Wyoming) tag last year, as a party, and when the results came out only one guy, out of five drew the tag. They called the Wyoming office and ask them why only one tag and not five? They said they didn't know why, but just be glad that they drew one tag


----------



## Road Hunter (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a hit for $208 Moose West Summit and $45 Elk washatch west and $25 Antelope.

My question is do all the hit come at once or has anyone got more than one hit but different days. I am still hoping for two more elk hits. 3 of us put in for elk only one drew


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

BERG said:


> Cow Moose Summit!!! :shock: I'm a lucky sucker.
> 
> :EAT: Moose Steaks MMMMMMmmmmmm.


NICE!!!!!!! I'm offering my free guide services. Well almost free. Some of those MMMMMMMMmmmmmm Moose steaks will suffice.


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

25$ and 45$ here Delta, elk and deer! tag goes to whoever gets drawn it is possible to have 7 points and still not draw but someone with 1 point can also draw. And I'm pretty sure that they won't give out more tags than what is alotted.


----------



## Road Hunter (Jun 29, 2010)

Is it hard to find a cow moose close to the road on the North Slope West Summit Unit. I have never been there before and just put in thinking I would not draw. Any help on this area would be good because I have a hit for 208.


----------



## 71nova (Jan 9, 2008)

I saw one just over the hill from the road a couple of years ago, maybe half a mile.


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> I have wondered about this with group applications.
> 
> Example: if there are 20 tags available and on drawing of the final tag then a group of 3 are drawn then will that group get kicked out because it would put the number of tags over the limit?
> 
> So Im guessing a single application have a better chance then a group application.


That is a good point. If that is the case, then you are being taken for the $10 fee. If someone in a group draws and there are not enough tags, they should have the option of taking the one tag. If they are not that makes the draw unfair because you drew but then had your name thrown out. I would like to know how they are actually doing that.


----------



## bwhntr13 (Oct 10, 2009)

I had 4 points going in anyone ever have cow moose burnt fork


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Road Hunter said:


> Is it hard to find a cow moose close to the road on the North Slope West Summit Unit. I have never been there before and just put in thinking I would not draw. Any help on this area would be good because I have a hit for 208.


No, it should be a fairly easy hunt, but even so, getting a good sized cow even a few hundred yards can take some doing.


----------



## bossloader (Sep 11, 2007)

this is how i understand it, if 4 people put in togather ALL 4 of you would need to draw out if 3 of you do and a forth does not then the whole group is rejected. when you put in your applacation it tells you that if ONE member is rejected the ALL members will be rejected so if one member does not draw no member will draw.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

So I went to the DWR web sight and tried to see if I drew out and couldn't find where the results are posted... Anyone know how to do this?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

bossloader said:


> this is how i understand it, if 4 people put in togather ALL 4 of you would need to draw out if 3 of you do and a forth does not then the whole group is rejected. when you put in your applacation it tells you that if ONE member is rejected the ALL members will be rejected so if one member does not draw no member will draw.


the only way the whole group get rejected is if you click the box. If you dont click the box then only the one with something messed up on the app get kicked out. And only one person from your group has to be draw for the tag and then every one get a tag. That if there is enough tags for the whole group.If there not enough tag then just the one person will draw.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> So I went to the DWR web sight and tried to see if I drew out and couldn't find where the results are posted... Anyone know how to do this?


I just go here.
https://www.utah-hunt.com/UT_Returncard ... fault.aspx

I don't think it has been posted yet. because I have not got my cow moose point on there yet.


----------



## wapiti67 (Oct 2, 2007)

It won't post till July 14th, these are just results from CC hits.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

wapiti67 said:


> It won't post till July 14th, these are just results from CC hits.


I didn't think they would wait that long to post up just a bonus points.Then I will wait tell then.


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Got hit for $135, so sounds like elk tags for Me, my dad, and brother. 1st Choice was Deseret so should be a fun hunt.


----------



## jeff788 (Aug 7, 2009)

I got hit too. For mine I wouldn't be surprised if it is my second choice as it is usually under-applied for. For some reason people seem to be dead set on hunting cows in October with all of the rifle hunters. Me, I'll take less hunters, more snow, lower elevation and bigger herds in November/December. Cooling the meat down is less of a concern too.


----------



## Firehawk (Sep 30, 2007)

I was hit for antlerless elk. Don't know which option yet. We will have to wait and see.

FH


----------



## Patman (Apr 16, 2008)

Antlerless elk, I'll hunt the Oquirrh/Stansbury unit in December.


----------



## elk finder (Apr 29, 2010)

Mine finally hit. I will be able to take a bull buck or a cow at the same time .


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I got hit, not sure where yet.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm pretty sure at this point I didn't draw. That's 2 states I didn't draw out in.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

My dad and I drew out for our Cow tags, Im thinkin Millville or Richmond, I will find out later I guess. *()*


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

No CC hit for me again......2 years without a general season deer tag and now no antlerless permits. I even put in for a CWMU this time, had secured permission from the land owner and had everything in order except for the tag....bummer


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

So is it safe to say if my cc hasn't been hit yet, I'm s.o.l.?


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

fixed blade if your wanting to hunt and willing to travel there are alot of left over antelope tags avalable espically the doe fawn tags they go on sale the 20th of july you might want to check it out and see if it appeals to you


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

mack1950 said:


> fixed blade if your wanting to hunt and willing to travel there are alot of left over antelope tags avalable espically the doe fawn tags they go on sale the 20th of july you might want to check it out and see if it appeals to you


Is this Utah, or Wyoming?


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

that would be wyoming the central and eastern parts as a rule. there are also buck deer permits leftover for some of the regions around there also


----------



## herf916 (Sep 26, 2007)

Ya exactly what fixed blade said............ If i have not got a card hit for the area i put in for the anterless is it safe to say it aint gonna happen or are they still drawing from accounts? Just curious if anyone knows when to loose hope?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

My card was hit June 26th,,,,,Pretty sure they ran them all on that day.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Mine was on June 28th. Only got a doe tag for Vernal area...archery/muzzleloader only... I'd rather have had one of the cow tags I was after. Maybe I made a mistake of putting in for doe, too.


----------



## stevedc (Jun 23, 2008)

It looks like it will be some good doe meat for the freezer. next year will be my lucky year i will draw for a cow elk i guess points don't mean much in the draw i have a four and i have not draw so i guess it five now and next year will be the lucky year. i am happy to have a few buck tags and now the doe tags it looks like a good year for some meat i hope cross your fingures that we can get some these tags filled so i don' have to eat tag soup this year!!!!!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Last time I drew a Utah antlerless tag, it didn't hit my credit card until two days after I got my official email telling me the results. So don't give up hope yet Fixed. I know I've not given up hope. Hang tight brother. Hang tight.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Gary, I haven't seen anything saying I haven't drawn yet. So there's still hope


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

elk finder said:


> Mine finally hit. I will be able to take a bull buck or a cow at the same time .


How is that? The only way I can see that happening is if you are archery hunting and have a deer tag and a archery elk tag. If that the case then you would be able to take two cows or one bull and one cow and buck. That is your cow tag is for that area.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I'm betting he has an elk and deer tag for the same area he drew his cow tag for this year. Remember they changed the rules this year so you can fill your cow tag during the rifle hunt this year, as long as its in the same area as your deer or elk tag


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

WasatchOutdoors said:


> I'm betting he has an elk and deer tag for the same area he drew his cow tag for this year. Remember they changed the rules this year so you can fill your cow tag during the rifle hunt this year, as long as its in the same area as your deer or elk tag


O now you can fill your cow tag doring the rifle hunt. I thought it was only doring the archery hunt.


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Credit Card ding! Feels pretty good to draw after no luck last year. If I got my first option, then I too could hunt with with my bow in the extended archery area with two tags in my pocket (assuming I don't take an elk in the reg season) Pretty stoked at the moment


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

My father(70) and my son(14) are both going on their first elk hunts. They are stoked.......
K


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

ktowncamo said:


> Credit Card ding! Feels pretty good to draw after no luck last year. If I got my first option, then I too could hunt with with my bow in the extended archery area with two tags in my pocket (assuming I don't take an elk in the reg season) Pretty stoked at the moment


Was that ding just today???


----------



## ktowncamo (Aug 27, 2008)

Nope, I just missed seeing it on the 25th. Actually I forgot which card I put it on and then saw this thread and went and checked the business card and bingo, there it was.


----------



## Rockhopper (Jun 1, 2009)

ktowncamo said:


> Nope, I just missed seeing it on the 25th. Actually I forgot which card I put it on and then saw this thread and went and checked the business card and bingo, there it was.


You had me excited for a minute there Kendall. I am guessing I didn't draw out this year. If you need some help give me a call. Otherwise it's no hunting at all this year. I skipped the regular hunts because of this kid that is supposedly coming.


----------



## wishafish (Oct 10, 2008)

Website added a bonus point for me so I guess I'll focus on upland game, and my any bull tag ( which I hear is like hunting in downtown SLC) Guess I'll find out.

https://www.utah-hunt.com/UT_Returncard ... fault.aspx


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Well I got my rejection letter today, damnit all to Hell!!


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey Fixed - if it makes you feel any better, I got jacked today too. No hunting anywhere in '10 for th G-Fish.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Well I guess I can be happy I drew my limited entry general season archery tag. :roll:


----------



## Farsider322 (Sep 30, 2008)

Got my e-mail tonight. Elk --Unsuccessful, Doe -- Successful. Wish it was the other way around, but I am still happy.


----------



## hockey (Nov 7, 2007)

Does not get any better than these 2

712, 576 ANTLERLESS ELK SUCCESSFUL for hunt 712 DESERET 
576 ANTLERLESS ELK SUCCESSFUL for hunt 576 PLATEAU, BOULDER


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I drew nothing again.........I am now 0 for 4 this year, I will put in for a swan tag next month and donate another $10


----------



## Bhilly81 (Oct 18, 2009)

hey im sorry if this sounds really stupid but i havent hunted for about seven years and just yesterday i decided i was going to do it again and i am wondering if there will be a chance to get any of these tags over the counter at any time in the near future i would just like to see if i could get a antlerless deer tag or anything for that matter thanks for any info


----------



## bufflehead3 (Jan 5, 2010)

bigboybdub said:


> hey im sorry if this sounds really stupid but i havent hunted for about seven years and just yesterday i decided i was going to do it again and i am wondering if there will be a chance to get any of these tags over the counter at any time in the near future i would just like to see if i could get a antlerless deer tag or anything for that matter thanks for any info


Here's a link to what leftover antlerless permits remain. 
http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/2010-remai ... rmits.html

They go on sale july 21.
They sell fast based on my experience.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

436775 132 ANTLERLESS DEER UNSUCCESSFUL
436776 533 ANTLERLESS ELK UNSUCCESSFUL
-#&#*!-


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

fixed blade said:


> Well I got my rejection letter today, damnit all to Hell!!


Ditto!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Just got another cow moose point. now that 2 points.


----------

